# VEXLAR FL-8 ????? trade



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

VEXLAR FL-8 Ive never used it but im not sure i like it. I have read the operation manual and it seems kinda complicated and doesnt show u anything but the depth i cant trust a light to tell me theres something close I hear of guys loving them but id rather have a under water camera!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

sent you a PM


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Have you had anyone that's more familiar with a Vex show you the ropes? They're a great tool, but if your mind is already made up, it's made up...


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

not made up but im really lovin the camera. if i can trade before sat ogf tourney at moggy that would be great if not im going try and use it. but still will trade after as well


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sam
I'm not gonna knock the vex, most people like theirs. I sold mine and use my lowrance...trust it more. That's not the point here. I also own an Auqu Vu, but it has limited capabilities. If your'e gonna fish Mogadore, Lake Mohawk, Wingfoot, Nimisilla and clear places like that, it's fine. For me, I wanted to use it at Berlin, or possibly the Ohio River, and it just cannot happen. Too cloudy/stained and just will not work!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sam......PM sent.........jON sR.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I would have someone show you the ropes before you make up your mind!!! I have an underwatater camera and vex...I would take the vex over the camera ANYDAY!! Ill be at the get-together..Ill have both..let me know..I (and others Im sure) I can show you the ropes


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

There are also online Videos of the Vexilar FL-8 that explains how to use it.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

http://vexilar.com/pages/support/support_videos.php


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks for all the replys. i have a few interested so from here on everythings on hold.. sorry just dont want anyone else to get hopes up on a trade


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i sent you a couple pm's i was a little confused, either way, just give me a call


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

KEEP THE VEXILAR.cameras only let you see what's in view of lens and only in clear water.vex gives you the water column even if muddy.trust me ,use both before you do anything.used a camera on erie and it was cooler than cool but after the first eye was iced had to wait 5 mins for water to settle and clear.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

also...for the camera to work good...Every "aspect" has to be perfect...positioning, water, depth, operator, etc.....


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I have an Aqua Vu scout that is 4 seasons old I might be interested in selling, it needs new condensers but I don't use it enough for me to spend the $70 to have it fixed anyone interested can P.M me.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Well i have to give it a go i guess still the idea is kinda iffy or me, but i will give it a go with an open mind, plus i had a good trade and now my brother whom is half owner doesnt want to part with the vex witch i feel bad for sorry john!!! i will however purchase a camera soon


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Your making the right decision holding on to it Sam. Give it try a few times. It will earn your trust. BTW, I would have loved to swindle you out of that thing. I could always used a third for the people that fish with me.


----------



## fishin'jack (Jan 2, 2011)

Hang on to that Vexilar especially for deeper water. You will see high active fish (pretty wide red mark) that you will miss with your camera. You can see your lure on the flasher and if you have a fish come by several feet off the bottom just bring your lure/bait up to the mark and more times than not they will check it out and engage it. Once you catch on You'll be making a deal to get back full ownership!!


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I won't fish without mine.Back in the 70's we used old humming bird flashers we got out of junked boats and they worked just as well.They became popular for ice fishing and the price's went sky high.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

sam, no worries. let me know how it goes tomorrow and i'll get you hooked up


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I CANT BELIEVE YOU GUYS WANTED ME TO SELL MY VEXILAR!!!!!!

LOL JK yes it is a great unit Mrphish showed me the ropes and i love it, I plucked 7 gills from the ice but it sure was a blast

The vexliar with allways have a place in my shanty

Sam


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

i have an aquaview hardly ever use it while fishing.. except when im on mohawk and ive got 10 lil perch and 1 giant jumbo and i use it to avoid the lil ones and hook the big ones. However it is a great tool to have in the sled..Mainly use it for bottom structure.on all lakes. been very useful for me on berlin and atwood... Keep ur cam sam!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

told you!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

sam kegg said:


> I CANT BELIEVE YOU GUYS WANTED ME TO SELL MY VEXILAR!!!!!!
> 
> LOL JK yes it is a great unit Mrphish showed me the ropes and i love it, I plucked 7 gills from the ice but it sure was a blast
> 
> ...


Yup, another Vexilar Addict! Sam had a blast at Mogadore today with that evil Vex.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sam and Jim.....Soooooooo funny setting in my shanty listening to you 2 talking too your "VEX'S......Amazing just how intense grown men can get when involved with a piece of electronic equipment........Telling those colored lines moving.....to please move on up and take your bait.....The story ends with with you guys as "winners".... as each of you now has a new found passion for a "TOOL" that will help you catch alot more fish.Fish safe/Fish smart....jON sR.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

mrphish42 said:


> Sam and Jim.....Soooooooo funny setting in my shanty listening to you 2 talking too your "VEX'S......Amazing just how intense grown men can get when involved with a piece of electronic equipment........Telling those colored lines moving.....to please move on up and take your bait.....The story ends with with you guys as "winners".... as each of you now has a new found passion for a "TOOL" that will help you catch alot more fish.Fish safe/Fish smart....jON sR.


Yah, I guess it was funny to hear us talking to our Vex's. That nice Perch bit while I was adjusting my "Gain" Knob on the Vex. It was exciting - and yet frustrating to "see" the fish swim to the Baits and then swim away. Without the Vex, I would have thought that there was nothing down there. I'm sure other Members talk to their Flashers too - Sam and I can't be the only crazy "Vexers" out there.... although Sam did say that he will be sleeping with his Vexilar... I guess he's crazier than I am! Those of you that don't have a Flasher yet: They are as great as the OGF Members claim. A Flasher is an "educational" tool. It's the only "Teacher" that I can yell at without getting Detention!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

yea guys im getting a new tatoo. its gonna be a heart with the the letters

V E X I L A R going thru it lol

Good times good times


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

yes I talk to mine to!! As I was fishing, trying to entice one to eat....I was talking to it saying cmon eat it eat it....Nick walked over and said what? I was like nothing...what are you talking about? He said you said something...I said o ya to the Vex....Then I hooked up and was like YAAAA "VEXILAR BBBBAAAAABBBBYYYYY" lOVE IT!!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

S.F.,
hope you shared some fish with your Dad. I talk to the fish and I do not have a Vex yet.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> yes I talk to mine to!! As I was fishing, trying to entice one to eat....I was talking to it saying cmon eat it eat it....Nick walked over and said what? I was like nothing...what are you talking about? He said you said something...I said o ya to the Vex....Then I hooked up and was like YAAAA "VEXILAR BBBBAAAAABBBBYYYYY" lOVE IT!!


It must be contagious!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lol,.....good stuff


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

funny stuff, check out the videos on face book group pullin daddies!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thats hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

Thats how we roll.


----------

